# Newbie Plant Question



## Elyn (May 18, 2009)

Okay, so I bought Christmas fern from ebay and it came with a green net. I want to attach it to my driftwood in my tank. Am I suppose to put the green net over the that plant and then tie it?  That's how I did it for right now but i'm not sure that's how it is suppose to be... Or am I just suppose to tie the plant itself to the driftwood? :?:


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

so long as it kept in contact with said object and still gets alittle water flow and some light it will eventually attach


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

Christmas Fern isn't an aquatic plant. You didn't get Christmas moss did you? Any pics? The moss is aquatic, but the fern is not.


----------



## Elyn (May 18, 2009)

Sorry it was Christmas moss and not fern. I'll probably take the net out and just tie the moss itself.


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

Awesome! I was afraid you bought a plant that wasn't going to live in your tank. 

Christmas moss is awesome. You can use the net if you want....if not you can tie the moss to the wood with some cotton thread or fishing line. I usually tie mine with fishing line and it attaches eventually.


----------

